# Santa Barbara Kennel Club Show



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Furmom:

If you are going can you take photos of the poodles shown there? 
Would really appreciate it..
There is a hunk of a stunning dog being specialed now in California , Ch. Pendragon's Masanielo.. wonderful type.. 
I would appreciate if you can manage to shoot some photos of thepoos there and post them here.
Have a great time .


----------



## Olie (Oct 10, 2009)

Would love to go but on the east coast lol.

Yes pictures would be great~


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

Well, my dil's parents bought a gorgeous house in Santa Barbara and I could go there because they are not using it, but I bet it would be too hot for me. Have to try going there because it looks really nice. Trouble is when you have a lot of dogs and you want to go away - you have to add the cost of kennelling.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

whitepoodles said:


> Furmom:
> 
> If you are going can you take photos of the poodles shown there?
> Would really appreciate it..
> ...


Ora I have video of him and pictures I see him at every show we go to. He wins BOB when he does show up and Kim Russel handles this English import that is getting BOS to him Micah.

Here are the pictures I have of him


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

furmom said:


> Is anyone going to the Santa Barbara Show this weekend? I am going on Sunday. It will be my first dog show and I'm so excited.


I might try to go on sunday also , I wish it was out side so I can get some nicer shots.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Here is video of Micah, Enzo, and serekunda bitch in the ring ! Our handling skills are not there yet lol 






Serekunda bitch again ( I love this dog )


----------



## furmom (Mar 20, 2010)

The weather is reported to be around 60 degrees on Sunday.

Roxy, those are wonderful photos. I will take some photos and we will see if they are worth posting. hwell:


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Roxy:
Great videos thanks for sharing. He is such a handsome boy Micha, reminds me so much of Cole... 

You did just fine.. Your dog looked good.. I really like his deep red color.


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Grand Ch Brighton Lakeridge Encore BIS

Saw it on FB!


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Jak:
She is a beauty, isnt she.

A friend of mine on FB owns a litter mate (male) from the repeat breeding.


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

WOW!! great videos and pics.:dancing2:

I hope to see a spoo in person one day, I never had seen any :Cry:


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Wee I think this thread gave me luck!! I saw for the first time a standar today a dark grey show retired female, so pretty :biggrin1:

My handler says they are only 4 standars in this country (Honduras)


----------

